# Recycling egg shell



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

In a discussion with an old timer over the holiday, he said buying oyster shell was a ridiculous waste of money. He told me that his Pa always used to clean and crush the old chicken egg shells to feed to his poultry and pigeons. It got me wondering and doing a little research. What I found out was that the mineral compositions of oyster shell and egg shell are practically identical at 95% calcium carbonate and similar trace minerals.

I wasn't able to find much anecdotal evidence but there are some mentions of its use. 

Does anyone here do it or know of the practice ?.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I did with my Chickens because when I went to the store to by oyster shells they told me to try a bag o "thier" eggshells so i went back home any used my egg shells instead, works great and helped them out to.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It is true, as long as they are sanitary, and CRUSHED, so they no longer look like EGGS! BUT, unless you eat a heck of a lot of eggs, or only have very few birds, you will need MUCH more than just egg shell, not counting the hard grit they need. Dave


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

We probably go thru a dozen a week. It's not much but recycling them this way seems way more useful than just throwing them in the composter. I don't think it will save a ton of money either.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree completely! just make sure that is NOT the only Calcium you give them. Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Using egg shells is a great idea. Pop them in the oven at 200 degrees for 5 or so minutes to dry them out and sanitize. Then they'll be very brittle and easy to break up into bite-sized pieces.

The birds will need grit every day anyway, and there's a good chance some form of calcium will already be in the grit mix. However, the egg shells will be a good addition.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Or you can use microwave for 3 min on high power (wash them before baking).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

plamenh said:


> Or you can use microwave for 3 min on high power (wash them before baking).


I do this for the outside birds that I feed. I figure every little bit helps.


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I do this for the outside birds that I feed. I figure every little bit helps.


So - like finches, junkos, etc - egg shell or other calcium should be added to their food? We give our wild birds sunflower hearts and chips (the squirrels love them, too). Should I have a feeder or two with something more nutritionally complete as well???? Ali


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You don't have to, but it wouldn't hurt providing some every now and then  Everyone needs calcium.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I use the egg shells. I clean them and then put them in the microwave. Then I put them in a coffee grinder and make powder out of egg, this way there are no sharp peices of egg. I store the egg shell powder in a container. It's a lot cheaper than buying the tums or calcium. I've been doing this for a long time being I rehab baby birds and they need the calcium.


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

OK - I'll contact the store where we buy our outdoor bird supplies (a great store in Albany, CA called Alpha Pet Supply). Since we don't raise birds (yet!) I'll have to buy eggshells or comparable. Thanks, Ali


MaryOfExeter said:


> You don't have to, but it wouldn't hurt providing some every now and then  Everyone needs calcium.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

alikat747 said:


> OK - I'll contact the store where we buy our outdoor bird supplies (a great store in Albany, CA called Alpha Pet Supply). Since we don't raise birds (yet!) I'll have to buy eggshells or comparable. Thanks, Ali


You can buy calcium in crushed oyster shell. If you use egg shells, you just wash the shell and microwave for a few minutes whenever you eat eggs.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I haven't used oyester shells much with my pigeons, I use chicken egg shells (and sometimes the pigeon egg shells also) cleaned in water and dried in the sun. Once in a week I give calcium syrup mixed in the drinking water and for fledglings 5 drops of the calcium supplement once a day fed directly.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

If you have funds, you can buy oyster enriched grit, but if you have egg shells why throwing them away? If there is a restaurant, bakery etc. arround, you can get large quantities for nothing (well maybe smile and friendship with the owner).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

plamenh said:


> If there is a restaurant, bakery etc. arround, you can get large quantities for nothing (well maybe smile and friendship with the owner).


Now there's an idea!


----------

